# Wilding at bamburgh tonight??



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi. 

We are wilding at bamburgh now 3.38pm and there is 7 motorhomes here already..

It is beautifull up here overlooking the castle.. 

Anyone else coming over to join us??


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Are you in the big car park at the bottom of the castle? We were around that way last month, but we wildcamped in the car park at the start of the Holy Island causeway. It was fascinating watching everyone waiting the next morning to see who would be the first to go over.

Lesley


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Lesley.

No we are parked over looking the castle from the wyndings road.

It's a great spot. Can hear the waves crashing. It's chilly tonight but toasty worm in the van. Just poured my first glass of vine blonc.

🚍🚍🚍🚍😜😜😜😜


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

It looks a fab place. Shame we didn't know about it. We never even went up that road. Next time eh?

We had such a good week up there and along Hadrian's Wall. We will defo be going again.

We're both jealous. It's cold and wet in Duxford. It's raining so hard that our wimpy hound tried to abandon our dog walk to take herself back to the car!

Have fun.

Lesley


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I seem to remember reading that they had put height barriers on the car parks there. Are they not in use or am I thinking of somewhere else?

Landyman.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

They usually remove the height barrier from the second car park. The long layby further on is always available.

This is what you can wake up to.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi. 

Hight barrier are taken down end October till April ish. 

As 747 said there is parking further up from were I'm parked that's doesn't have a Hight barrier.

Great place in the north just like most of the northeast and northumberland. So pleased I'm from up north and not down south. 😳😳😳 sorry get my bullet proof vest on now. 😘😘😘


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its not free anymore Im afraid. Its now £10 a night! In the morning a little bloke with a white beard, yellow top and red hat will be along to collect the money.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi barryD.

God yes I forgot about mentioning the £10 charge. Sure it's going to £20 after this weekend. So the bread man sed. ðŸ˜�ðŸ˜�ðŸ˜�

Be nice to meet you some time. Your so famous on this site. I'm sure you are a Mhf god. ðŸ˜œðŸ˜œðŸ˜œðŸ˜œ


----------

